# DRINKS ARE ON ME!!!!!!



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*I promised everyone on this website that HAPPY HOUR







would be on me if Chalie's ears would stand. Well, let me say that after two months of taping by a vet and finally one month of german ear inserts, Charlie's ears at 8 months are finally up!!!!!

I am a happy camper **and Charlie is even more handsome* *now!!!!!!* <span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> 








[/img]


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow! that is great







Now you have to hang around and help the others out with tips on gettin those ears up!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Those ears do look great up!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yah Charlie! He is adorable!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Congratulations! Handsome boy.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Can you tell us what kind of taping and what are those german ear inserts? Thanks!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am attaching pics here of taping and the german inserts which finally did the job...i strongly recommend those....








[/img] 










We are all soooo happy!!!!


----------



## texdgl (Feb 17, 2008)

Could you send or post a website or info on where I can find some of those german ear inserts. Looks like just the ticket for by 18 wk old pup.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will gladly give you the website but pm me about it so that I can reply privately with the info. I don't think the website allows me to give out info like that publicly. But at your pup's age, now it's the right time to do the inserts. It comes with the german glue which is fantastic, swimming proof and all.

pm me so that I can give you the info.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ill take a beam and coke..good lookin boy!!


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Much Congrats again I guess if I ever have a pup with that problem I might want to look at those inserts so don't leave the room.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! He is so handsome.


----------



## grizzlys-mom (Jun 12, 2008)

GREAT NEWS !!! 
CONGRATS! !!! He looks handsome that way, not that he didn' t before. can you let me know how floppy they were because I just may have a lost cause, I would be happy with friendly ears instead lab ears.


----------

